# N-ext products



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Curious, when these things says they will last a year, does that mean shelf life and after that they won't work?

I know other ferts list a shelf life too, but these specifically say 1 year.

Also, if starting out, what's a better bet, the humic12/rgs or the "new" bio-stimulant pack


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

They will last longer than a year but if you're using them on the heavier end they won't last that long.

I personally started out with the humic 12/Rgs & the Air-8. I've been very pleased with the results.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Miller_Low_Life said:


> They will last longer than a year but if you're using them on the heavier end they won't last that long.
> 
> I personally started out with the humic 12/Rgs & the Air-8. I've been very pleased with the results.


Do you feel the air8 Opens the soil?


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Got the best results of the year, with proper nutrition (fertilizing) and the N-Ext products. For a smaller lawn like mine, I apply heavy, and 1 set of bio-stim products last me about a year, maybe a little longer. Even though they are rated for 10,000sq ft/12months.

I am rehabbing/repairing my lawn, and applying very heavy at times.


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

kolbasz said:


> Miller_Low_Life said:
> 
> 
> > They will last longer than a year but if you're using them on the heavier end they won't last that long.
> ...


I'm not sure of the science behind it, if it's technically opening the soil. All I know is I used it on a spot that has caused me all sorts of trouble with compaction and retaining water. That spot is now the best.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

ok. maybe I will just got with the starter pack thing and do the front yard only


----------

